# Caracoli Winchester



## dwalsh1

The best coffee in Winchester. My son Oliver works there


----------



## Glenn

I assume he's now allowed near your new machine?









Feel free to pop a street address or weblink to their shop too

It's nice to have a database of coffee shops in the provinces


----------



## dwalsh1

Err no. Caracoli is a new outlet only been open a week with a shiny 3 group La Marzocco Linea. It is a bit tougher than my Izzo plus it is an auto so he is used to pressing buttons where as you know mine is a lever. No one goes near the Izzo unless they know what they are doing









http://www.youtube.com/user/CaracoliCoffee/videos


----------



## cjbailey1

I hope to be able to try this place soon... I get to go to Winchester occasionally. I have been told that their "Chocolate Brownie is amazing" as they were apparently giving out samples to the student population.


----------



## dwalsh1

Yeah I think they were giving away coffee as well, my son said. Make sure you've got a cheque book when you visit cause although the coffee and food is good it isn't cheap. £2.60 a coffee. Call me tight but I make these places a treat especially when I can get it for free when I get home.


----------



## mike 100

> £260 for a coffee!!! that IS expensive!!


----------



## dwalsh1

My mistake the . got lost somewhere in transit.







I'll edit


----------



## cjbailey1

dwalsh1 said:


> Yeah I think they were giving away coffee as well, my son said. Make sure you've got a cheque book when you visit cause although the coffee and food is good it isn't cheap. £2.60 a coffee. Call me tight but I make these places a treat especially when I can get it for free when I get home.


Unfortunately, when I'm in Winchester it means I'm a long way from my coffee machine and I usually don't get round to bringing the aeropress lol.


----------



## dwalsh1

Winchester this Friday picking my son Oliver up from his shift. Expect a free cappa for this plug (or not)


----------



## shaunclarke

dwalsh1 said:


> Winchester this Friday picking my son Oliver up from his shift. Expect a free cappa for this plug (or not)


Where abouts in Winchester is it? We shop there often (well the missus does..I just follow).


----------



## dwalsh1

View attachment 799
View attachment 798
Not being from around that area all I can tell you is it's on the same side as Russell and Bromley shoe shop in a precinct. Hope that helps.


----------



## cjbailey1

shaunclarke said:


> Where abouts in Winchester is it? We shop there often (well the missus does..I just follow).


It's where Shakeaway used to be.

Somewhere about the centre of this map on the north side of the pedestrian bit. http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.062701,-1.314838&spn=0.001337,0.002433&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6

Ps. they do VERY nice(/expensive) cheese straw things.


----------



## oldman

I saw they are selling bags of beans for home-use as well. Any idea if they are freshly roasting themselves or buying from a reputable source?

Their grinder seemed to be a Mazzer Mini btw


----------



## dwalsh1

oldman said:


> I saw they are selling bags of beans for home-use as well. Any idea if they are freshly roasting themselves or buying from a reputable source?
> 
> Their grinder seemed to be a Mazzer Mini btw


 No way that's a mini. I'm no grinder geek, but I have been behind that counter and it's bigger than my superjolly







.I think a company called Darlington coffee supplies the beans. I have a kilo of them in the freezer.


----------



## Southpaw

stopped for coffee / lunch today. Good coffee, food & cake just wish it was closer to me.


----------

